# Anyone have a funny name for a massage parlour?



## bailey14 (21 July 2009)

My friend is setting up a massage parlour.  Does anyone have a funny or unusual business name that she can call it?


----------



## geronimostilton (21 July 2009)

Here's the Rub


----------



## only_me (21 July 2009)

rub-a-dub


----------



## Lucy_Nottingham (21 July 2009)

friendly hands!


----------



## DollyDolls (21 July 2009)

Dare I say it, unless it is actually a brothel, you may want to steer clear of amusing names.


----------



## T-Bag (21 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
My friend is setting up a massage parlour.  Does anyone have a funny or unusual business name that she can call it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

what's her rates?


----------



## Scribbles (21 July 2009)




----------



## CorvusCorax (21 July 2009)

Do you mean an actual massage parlour (!) or is she a proper massuese and wants to offer, ahem, above board treatments?


----------



## bailey14 (21 July 2009)

No - its not that kind of massage parlour!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








  She is a masseuse, and its just a normal massage parlour she is hoping to set up - you know the sort of thing, sports injuries, etc.

Ha, she is killing herself laughing now sat next to me at work, I have just told her what you have said!  Maybe you are right it does make it a bit 'dodgy' if it has a funny name. She doesn't want to be boring though and use her name or initials.


----------



## T-Bag (21 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
No - its not that kind of massage parlour!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








  She is a masseuse, and its just a normal massage parlour she is hoping to set up - you know the sort of thing, sports injuries, etc.

Ha, she is killing herself laughing now sat next to me at work, I have just told her what you have said!  Maybe you are right it does make it a bit 'dodgy' if it has a funny name. She doesn't want to be boring though and use her name or initials. 

[/ QUOTE ]

so are you saying that the name 'Massage extras' wouldn't fit?


----------



## Chico Mio (21 July 2009)

Massage parlours with funny names tend to be for funny business 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Probably best to stick to something professional sounding.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 July 2009)

Phew, I thought this forum was getting too liberal for its' own good


----------



## Cliqmo (21 July 2009)

Magic Touch 
Rub &amp; Run 
Knots Away

Any of these might be okay(??) if followed by something more formal like 'Professional Masseuse Services'


----------



## Dubsie (21 July 2009)

Stress Busters


----------



## PapaFrita (22 July 2009)

The Rub Inn


----------



## Pedantic (22 July 2009)

Something professional, mmmmmm, how about Executive Releif, maybe not


----------

